# Kali helmet fit?



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

Can't find much info here. Looking for a AM style helmet (XC venting with a little lower rear end). The Kali helmets look nice but I can't find any info on how they fit; long-n-skinny vs. round? LBS is hours away, and selection is spotty, so I'm going to have to do the amazon order/return/order/return until I find something that fits. I'd like to narrow it down to some likely candidates before going down this road. My dome is 60cm, long and skinny. I'm coming from a 10yr. old Giro E2 that I had to mod a little to fit (dremel some foam to make it longer). Fox and bell sound too round, Giro Zar might work with some similar mods... Please help!


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

My sons and I all have big heads, and the Kali fit us.


----------



## dbraxis (Aug 1, 2010)

I ride In a Kali Chakra plus in the fall due to its loud color. Fits my large dome fine. Bell and Fox don't fit me either.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I have always worn Giro (all-mtn and dh) so I can't comment on Kali. Giro Feature is an all mountain helmet with good ventilation and coverage. Fit is adjustable

Feature Mountain Bike Helmet


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

Chakra plus here. A round helmet for a round head. A shade lrg. I usually wear a larg., but maybe could have used a med. The adjuster is tightened up to fit, and it is loose on the sides for my square head. good helmet. Art's had them for 39.00


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

A little follow up here; I ended up finding a good deal on a Kali Avita Carbon. 90$ shipped.
Finish quality is top notch.
Fit is pretty round, but the way the rear retention system is attached, it will sung down to fit most heads.
For my long, skinny, 60cm head, some mods were ness.; the front "forehead" pad is held in place with 3 velcro sticky tabs. The middle tab, as well as the rib it's attached to, made for a really nasty pressure point right in the middle of my forehead. With a sanding drum on my dremel tool I removed 2/3mm of foam just behind the forehead pad, and "pocketed" the velcro tabs. Much better! Also added 5mm of padding between the sides of the helmet and the retention system.
I understand that these structural mods are, in some small way, undermining the structural integrity of the helmet, and my warranty is now void. If I could find a helmet that fits, out of the box, I would never do it.
Non adjustable visor on a helmet in this price range is a big fail.
Real world weight of 343g.
In-molded carbon is real carbon weave, not carbon printed plastic.
Bottom line: 
Good looking/fitting lid for sub 100$.
For the MSRP of 190$....
I better be gettin' a reach-a-round.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

I have a long-n-skinny head and have no problem with my Kali Durgana full face (though I don't wear it that often).


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Have a Kali Amara. Fits pretty good. 

I use a Spesh Prevail on my road bike...and would say comfort-wise...its pretty close.


----------

